# Taking Watercolor painting as a Proffession



## ukplabon (Mar 26, 2016)

I have been drawing and painting since childhood. I have recently graduated but my grades are'nt that good. So i thought of getting again into my childhood passion and getting some earning along. So i would me more than happy if you guyz kindly go visit my channel.:smile: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfWbFPxoJASZsp2lCqtLNCQ


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

A couple of thoughts.. 

You have excellent brush control.. and a great grasp of color control! Your shading is very nice as well.

Only thing I would say needs a bit of work is your original linework. It could be perfect.. not seeing the original I don't know.But it *looks *like your dimensions are off a wee bit. As I said.. it could be spot on.. but you will know if you look at both.

Definitely a great job overall!


----------



## ukplabon (Mar 26, 2016)

thanks for taking out time to see my works. I am surely going to try my best to overcome my weaknesses. Thanks for pointing out my faults. You have been a great help.


----------



## lmoyer (Jun 20, 2014)

Great work! I'm sure that if you continue practicing, you'll become an excellent watercolor artist.


----------



## Eric Yi Lin (Apr 10, 2016)

Good stuff, I like your washes! you definitely got a good understanding of the clean wash. I'd work on more depth in your landscape painting, and don't be afraid to get to some big shapes as well. Good luck!
Btw your opening animation is wonderful, are you a motion graphic artist as well?


----------

